# Sony A99 L-Bracket



## jkirkegaard (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with a good L-bracket for the A99? I know RRS has made one for this camera, but it's very pricy.

Anyone?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 29, 2013)

All L-brackets are relatively pricey... nature of the beast (typically pro gear)!

Since you have a Sony.. the selection of professional quality accessories is greatly reduced, since Nikon and Canon own the Pro market, and the number of A99's sold at this time doesn't justify design/manufacturing expense to many manufacturers. I was going to suggest Kirk Enterprises.. but I see they don't make brackets to fit Sony.

You may be stuck with RRS. One reason the price is so high.. is the lack of demand for this item.


----------



## jkirkegaard (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok, well thank you for the information. Maybe I should reconsider the RSS


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 30, 2013)

I remember seeing a 'universal' L bracket from Manfrotto that look decent.  Probably not as ideal as one specifically made for your camera though.

Manfrotto announces the new L BRACKET


----------

